# What Was Your Most Memorable Camping Experience Of 2009?



## PDX_Doug

Sadly, it seems that for all but the heartiest of soles, yet another season of camping is behind us. If you are like us, there have been fun times and not so fun times, but they all are precious memories we will carry with us long past the time the Outback is winterized and tucked in for the long winter. So, what's your story? What memories stand out the most for you? Do tell...









For us, it had to be a trip we took up into the forests of Washington with the Oregon_Camper and Mike (all the way from Chicago!) families. This was a weekend of Shakespearean proportions. A true Comedy of Errors that only now can we sit back and laugh about. For us, it started about the time we rolled into the campground. We were met at the entrance by Mike, who had arrived the night before. It's always fun to make a new Outbacker acquaintance, and Mike was no exception. Great guy! This was a primitive campground, and the sites were all first come first served. After looking around, we decided on a spot just across the road from Mike. The site was really too small for our rig, but if anybody could get it all in there, I could! (Famous last words). The problem was, between the abundance of Douglas Fir trees and the lack of turning radius on 'Das Brick', getting in was easy... getting out was another story. with the help of my DW watching the back of the trailer - walkie-talkie in hand - we did manage to get into the site fairly easily, but not where we would be able to get the slide and awnings out. Thus, we needed to pretty much pull out, realign and try again. This is where it got dicey. Trying to maneuver 55 feet of truck and trailer over uneven ground with little space to move between the trees eventually got the best of me and I lightly turned the right side of the truck softly into the side of a tree. I didn't even feel it myself, my concentration being on the trees on the left, ahead and behind us. It was only when my DS yelled "DAD! STOP!" did I look back and see the tree trying to get cozy with him just outside his window! Okay, a little nudge nothing big probably, Wrong! Chalk up one caved in door panel ($1,800) and the weekend was off to a flying start! Eventually, we gave up on that particular site and found another on the other side of the loop more appropriate to our size.

Friday evening, we all gathered around the campfire at our site, and had a grand time getting to know each other and sharing stories. At one point, it seemed appropriate to go into the trailer and refresh my adult beverage. For those of you that are not familiar with camping in unimproved areas, it gets REALLY DARK. Anyway, while I was in freshening up, Jim (Don't think I don't know you were behind this, Jimbo) quietly moved a rather substantial stump directly into the the path between the trailer door and my chair... All I can say is, I didn't spill a drop on the way down! I did however land on the index finger of my left hand and found a range of mobility with it I never knew it had. Later X-rays determined it was not broken, but three months later it still hurts, so I'm not convinced.

Saturday was a great day. Sunny. Hot. A beautiful day to be in the woods. We all filled up our vehicles and headed off down the road to the Ice Caves. We had been there before, but this was a first time for Mike and his family. The caves were spectacular - and cold! 90+ degrees outside, about 20 degrees in the caves. After our spelunking adventure, we whipped out the GPS's for a little Geo Caching. Great fun, and the kids had fun digging up the buried treasures and deciding between all the trinkets and jewels within.

After the last cache was found, we realized we were close to the campground and the trail we were on would head straight back to camp. Maybe a quarter of a mile. Unfortunately, the trucks where 3/4 mile in the opposite direction. So, intrepid pioneer women that they all are, the lady folk headed back to camp on foot, and left us men to get the trucks back. Jim, equipped with his trusty GPS - and being incredibly lazy - decided there was no need to retrace our trail, we could just beeline it cross country straight to the vehicles. "Trails? We don't need no stinking trails!" Did I mention Bee's a moment ago? As we picked our way through the underbrush and invariably found our own easiest paths, Jim veered right, Mike veered left and my DS and I went straight down the middle and into (onto?) a wasp nest. Now, I don't know if you know much about wasps, but they seem to have a bit of a temper, and don't really cotton to people stepping on their homes. Several of them decided to share their feeling with us, and my son and I made it back to the truck with 12-15 stings each. I can truly say - and in spite of all the insane things I have attempted in my life - I have never been so scared! For awhile I was not sure we were going to get away from the nasty little critters, and as my son had never been stung before I had no idea what his reaction was going to be. Here we are miles from nowhere, and if he was allergic, we were in real trouble. Fortunately, it turns out he is not. Once we got back to camp, and Shannon tended to our wounds, we were good to go, although my son refused to leave camp the rest of the weekend. Can't say I blame him!

The comedy in all of it was that this was just our misadventures. And we were not alone! The Oregon_Campers and Mike have their own stories from the weekend, but I will let them share as they see fit. All in all, it really was a fun weekend, and I think that is what makes it so memorable. In spite of everything that happened, we all had a great time. The Outbackers spirit runs deep and strong, and it takes a lot more than trivial things like killer bee stings, body damage and broken bones to dampen it!

So... Tell us about your best adventures of '09...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty

PDX_Doug said:


> Sadly, it seems that for all but the heartiest of soles, yet another season of camping is behind us.
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Of course for those of us that live a little further south its always camping season .... but we did have a cold front move in last night and today its only suppose to get up to a mere 78 degrees... brrrrrr.


----------



## Northern Wind

Hopefully one final trip this week and next up to Algonquin Park in central Ontario for my annual wind down, clear the mind final trip of the year. Usually consists of about 10 days of hiking in the bush just me and the Collies, reading in the evenings until I fall asleep and no phones wringing, faxes doing whatever faxes do and traffic not even in the picture.

The most memorable trip this summer would have to have been our fantastic trip with Judi and Kathy from Wolfwood all around Northern Ontario, two weeks and 3000 Kilometers of beautiful country, fantastic scenery and even better company!
The best moment for me was in Moosonee Ontario, located on the southern most tip of James Bay and catching a bush pilot getting ready for his two weeks off and in need of a few extra bucks cash.
Timing is everything and as I helped him load his plane, and chatted with him we came to a agreement that he would fly the girls and I out over James/Hudson Bay for the view of a lifetime and experience to boot. The girls were thrilled, even though we did manage to drop the basket off Judi's scooter into James Bay never to be seen again, it was worth it!

Great memories, great times and great friends, to me that pretty much sums up Outbackers!


----------



## ember

Well I'd love to say our most memorable camping experience of 2009 was the week we spent in Maine beside the ocean to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary, BUT in all HONESTLY our most memorable camping experience for 2009 will be the 2 a.m. ambulance ride out of the campground, sure I was dying only to learn hours later plus a fair amount of $$ later, that I have a gallbladder problem!! Which while it isn't proving to be fun, it IS so much better than the zillion things that ran through my head that night!!


----------



## Livin4weekenz

gotta be the Gettysburg rally huge turn out had a good time met some great people.. looking forward to next year.


----------



## muttbike

Our only misadventure this year was discovering that those little bitty ants in southern Mississippi can and do find every way into the camper you never expected open to the ant public. Everyday I sprayed their newly discovered paths with Ortho home defense, but they would find another. We were killing those guys for days later after we had left Paul B Johnson State Park.

An in-law down there said they use Comet around the tires, jacks, levelers, and any other ground contact. Maybe that's why all those campsites had the white rings left behind after the campers left......

JR


----------



## deanintemp

Our most recent trip to Hocking Hills in the Logan, Ohio area was the most memorable this year. A little "heaven on earth" for those that have never been...best kept secret in the state of Ohio. The only drawback was that our marine was not able to join us as he is off serving his country!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

no mishaps, no stings,no broken bones for us in 2009. Gosh our trip to California and the Redwoods , seeing those big gorgeous trees and being with our best friends, Dave and Patti seems hardly worth telling!


----------



## sunnybrook29

Not this year , but. Many years ago { 25 or so ] my mean old lady and I rode a Honda Goldwing to Tok ,Alaska and back via Mexico. Us and another couple were in a Navajo Indian Town, Tuba City, trying to find a campground. We were told by a man at KFC that there was a campground under the bridge. We looked for a while and gave up and asked at the police station. The police said , under the bridge. Off we went. It was a park with ball fields and picnic benches and we figured out that you just camped in the park.
The place was a mess, littered with KFC boxes and coke cups by the hundreds! We pitched our tents and said what to hell , lets clean it up. We had stacks and stacks of litter, so we built a small campfire and for several hours we fed the litter into the fire.
About ten o'clock or so we happened to notice that this was where the Indian couples in their pickup trucks came to 'neck' or what ever Indians do when on a date. All of a sudden we all started giggling as it dawned on us that the white man was living in the tent and cooking on the campfire while the Indians in their F-150s and C-100 where watching us. A couple of Indian boys and girls came over a asked what we were all laughing about. Pretty soon we had the whole town around our fire!
This weekend we camped thurs and friday nites in Calvary Georgia . Calvary Mule Days. It cost fifty bucks to camp for the week in this guys hay field or if you had MULES or horses you could dry camp for free. We slept with over 200 mules and many hundred horses braying and neighing and fighting , stomping. That was our 4th year for that event.
There was 27 mule drawn covered wagons that came over one hundred miles, dem der is real CAMPERS.
Two weeks ago we camped in a church yard in Micanopy , Florida. I pulled up out front and asked the preacher man , ' how much to park two nites in your yard', he said no charge.
We spend more than 150 nites a year in our TT and will very seldom stay in a camp ground. I am a cheap date!


----------



## dunn4

We went on the baseball adventure this summer to Joplin, Missouri and Pittsburgh, Kansas with a side family trip to Eureka Springs, Arkansas. Saw some great baseball and what a kick to hear your son's name announced as "coming up to bat and playing third base...or left field...or designated hitter...". Beautiful part of the country with some really fantastic baseball parks. Eureka Springs is really pretty and we hope to return and camp along the lake nearby. Great memories and only a few minor mishaps.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

Would that be GOOD memorable or BAD memorable? Well, my older two would say that the most memorable experience was pulling in the driveway at the end of a trip...true party poopers. Or maybe it was when they realized that they left all their electronic stuff home by mistake!























I think the most memorable for me was our trip to Virginia and watching the kids faces and hubby's as they caught crabs standing on the dock and the face on my youngest when he saw that he had several awesome pools to choose from. He just jumped from one to the other laughing and just making the best of the 100 degree weather. My oldest refused to get his hair wet and I THINK it had something to do with the girls in the chairs facing him. Mine hands down is coming back to the Outback to see my dog losing his mind and jumping like a nut on every surface of the trailer because we left him alone and thunder and lightning had just rolled in.







Or was it the wine I REALLY enjoyed the next night sitting around my very first campfire?







OK...Coffee??? Really Doug, we need a smiley with a little more zip!!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Lots of good memories and a few bad;
This was my first camping season with the Outback toy hauler 28KRS. I had a Coachman Class A and a 24' Thor, but neither was able to provide the creature comforts and the room the OB provided this year. We went camping damn near every other weekend starting in April and did not stop until my ATV accident in September in southern West Virginia at Hatfield/McCoys ATV trail system. 
The Rally at Gettysburg was a blast Meeting all you great people was extraordinary, I loved the trips to Hershey, Cedar Point, Dutch Wonderland/Old Mill Stream CG & the Straussburg RR; Michelle caught a bunch of fish-Mcnuggets in the stream and was absolutely elated. The long weekend at Twin Grove PA., KOA to survey and arrange the NE 2010 Rally was very memorable; what a great campground and Staff, in spite of Mother Nature's expensive fury (t-stms). We're gonna have a blast there next Summer. 
We started last spring at 4 Seasons ATV Adventures in Western PA; what a great family ATV park. It all ended on a 200'+ 70 degree Hill climb behind Coal Mine #39. I had no business attemping the hill climb; I had forgetten the 4+ inches of rain we had the night before. I got about 150' to the top and the Polaris lost traction and cascaded down onto my torso crushing ribs and my shoulder and continued to tumble down the hill end over end. An EMT who showed up at the accident site by 4X4 wanted to medivac me out by Helicopter but I made it back to the campsite on my Brothers ATV. He and a couple fellow ATVers' did a great job packing the site and getting me to a hospital the next morning (Bacardi and Oxycodone got me thru the night), which was 50 miles away!
I just was cleared by my Orthopedic Surgeon after an MRI showed no major damage: just soft tissue damage a couple dislocated ribs and a dislocated shoulder. That was my second camping/ATV trip to Hatfield/McCoys http://www.trailsheaven.com/ ,this summer, it is the only place I went to twice, and I can't wait to get back. By 2011 they will have over 1000 miles of ATV and Motorcross trails which are intertwined with the Outlaw Trail System. The whole economy there, revolves around the ATV/Tourist industry. All that put an end to the camping saeson for us this year, we pickled the OB last weekend, she goes in for a preventative maintenance (axle grease etc.) and to fix the Fridge recall. Then we'll put her down for a long winters nap. Anyone know why people cover the tires when they lay-up their RV's?

Here what the ATV looked like after the accident:









Replaced her with a 2007 Polaris X2 800 V Twin ATP

Eric, aka;
Just add Dirt
(not mud and a real steep hill)


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Lots of good memories and a few bad;
> This was my first camping season with the Outback toy hauler 28KRS. I had a Coachman Class A and a 24' Thor, but neither was able to provide the creature comforts and the room the OB provided this year. We went camping damn near every other weekend starting in April and did not stop until my ATV accident in September in southern West Virginia at Hatfield/McCoys ATV trail system.
> The Rally at Gettysburg was a blast Meeting all you great people was extraordinary, I loved the trips to Hershey, Cedar Point, Dutch Wonderland/Old Mill Stream CG & the Straussburg RR; Michelle caught a bunch of fish-Mcnuggets in the stream and was absolutely elated. The long weekend at Twin Grove PA., KOA to survey and arrange the NE 2010 Rally was very memorable; what a great campground and Staff, in spite of Mother Nature's expensive fury (t-stms). We're gonna have a blast there next Summer.
> We started last spring at 4 Seasons ATV Adventures in Western PA; what a great family ATV park. It all ended on a 200'+ 70 degree Hill climb behind Coal Mine #39. I had no business attemping the hill climb; I had forgetten the 4+ inches of rain we had the night before. I got about 150' to the top and the Polaris lost traction and cascaded down onto my torso crushing ribs and my shoulder and continued to tumble down the hill end over end. An EMT who showed up at the accident site by 4X4 wanted to medivac me out by Helicopter but I made it back to the campsite on my Brothers ATV. He and a couple fellow ATVers' did a great job packing the site and getting me to a hospital the next morning (Bacardi and Oxycodone got me thru the night), which was 50 miles away!
> I just was cleared by my Orthopedic Surgeon after an MRI showed no major damage: just soft tissue damage a couple dislocated ribs and a dislocated shoulder. That was my second camping/ATV trip to Hatfield/McCoys http://www.trailsheaven.com/ ,this summer, it is the only place I went to twice, and I can't wait to get back. By 2011 they will have over 1000 miles of ATV and Motorcross trails which are intertwined with the Outlaw Trail System. The whole economy there, revolves around the ATV/Tourist industry. All that put an end to the camping saeson for us this year, we pickled the OB last weekend, she goes in for a preventative maintenance (axle grease etc.) and to fix the Fridge recall. Then we'll put her down for a long winters nap. Anyone know why people cover the tires when they lay-up their RV's?
> 
> Here what the ATV looked like after the accident:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced her with a 2007 Polaris X2 800 V Twin ATP
> 
> Eric, aka;
> Just add Dirt
> (not mud and a real steep hill)


Eric,
I put a piece of plywood up against my tires.....keeps the sun off and helps avoid premature dry rot.

Glad to see you are doing good and mending........... Quite a tear up job you did on the wheeler.......... But hey good reason to upgrade and you got a nice new one









Have a great winter, I look forward to cathing up again next summer.

Clarke


----------



## Nathan

Great topic Doug! Sounds like our summer was rather calm compared with some of you. I didn't break anything OR bend any metal this year (for a change!).

We had several memorable moments this year. The hauling parts that stick with me the most were the number of passes that we (the truck acutally







) climbed on vacation. I think the total was ~8 and some of them were just breathtaking. Of course travelling with kids also allows you to watch them experience new things or at least things they don't see every day. This summer included mountains of sand at Great Sand Dunes National Park, 1880's Steam engine travel in Durango, Dinosaur bones coming right out of the rock in Dinosaur National Monument, some great hikes in Rocky Mountain National Park, the sensation of being on top of the world after riding the Tram at Monarch pass and again in Rocky Mountain National Park, and Mom and Dad telling them not to run and to hold our hands as we walked around Black Canyon of the Gunnison, Canyonlands, and everyother place where there was a cliff nearby!


----------



## psychodad

I have been holding off winterizing the OB, hoping for one last trip. Gave in last weekend and cleaned it out and put the pink stuff in. We had a great season. It's like several mini vacations. Our most memorable was our week long trip at Ohio Pyle SP in Pa.with some friends. The second day my DW got sick in the evening. The next day we rode 22 miles on ours bikes, she was fine, but at dinner time she got sick again. Next day we hiked, played in the river, she said she was okay, but that night was even sicker. Next day I insisted we go home. That evening she was sick and I had to insist we go to ER. Did I mention she is a nurse and of course they are a little hard headed about seeking medical attention sometimes.







Well it was her gaul bladder. It was removed a few days later. What memories will next season bring?


----------



## jcat67

sunnybrook29 said:


> Not this year , but. Many years ago { 25 or so ] my mean old lady and I rode a Honda Goldwing to Tok ,Alaska and back via Mexico. Us and another couple were in a Navajo Indian Town, Tuba City, trying to find a campground. We were told by a man at KFC that there was a campground under the bridge. We looked for a while and gave up and asked at the police station. The police said , under the bridge. Off we went. It was a park with ball fields and picnic benches and we figured out that you just camped in the park.
> The place was a mess, littered with KFC boxes and coke cups by the hundreds! We pitched our tents and said what to hell , lets clean it up. We had stacks and stacks of litter, so we built a small campfire and for several hours we fed the litter into the fire.
> About ten o'clock or so we happened to notice that this was where the Indian couples in their pickup trucks came to 'neck' or what ever Indians do when on a date. All of a sudden we all started giggling as it dawned on us that the white man was living in the tent and cooking on the campfire while the Indians in their F-150s and C-100 where watching us. A couple of Indian boys and girls came over a asked what we were all laughing about. Pretty soon we had the whole town around our fire!
> This weekend we camped thurs and friday nites in Calvary Georgia . Calvary Mule Days. It cost fifty bucks to camp for the week in this guys hay field or if you had MULES or horses you could dry camp for free. We slept with over 200 mules and many hundred horses braying and neighing and fighting , stomping. That was our 4th year for that event.
> There was 27 mule drawn covered wagons that came over one hundred miles, dem der is real CAMPERS.
> Two weeks ago we camped in a church yard in Micanopy , Florida. I pulled up out front and asked the preacher man , ' how much to park two nites in your yard', he said no charge.
> We spend more than 150 nites a year in our TT and will very seldom stay in a camp ground. I am a cheap date!


Wished I had known you were in Micanopy. We only live about 10 miles from there. Would have enjoyed meeting you. Maybe next time.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

psychodad said:


> I have been holding off winterizing the OB, hoping for one last trip. Gave in last weekend and cleaned it out and put the pink stuff in. We had a great season. It's like several mini vacations. Our most memorable was our week long trip at Ohio Pyle SP in Pa.with some friends. The second day my DW got sick in the evening. The next day we rode 22 miles on ours bikes, she was fine, but at dinner time she got sick again. Next day we hiked, played in the river, she said she was okay, but that night was even sicker. Next day I insisted we go home. That evening she was sick and I had to insist we go to ER. Did I mention she is a nurse and of course they are a little hard headed about seeking medical attention sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was her gaul bladder. It was removed a few days later. What memories will next season bring?


Does the Ohio Pyle have ATV / MX trails...I thought I read somewhere that it does. If so how were the trails? IS it full hookup? Whats are the fees involved. What kinda bikes do you have? Any fishing in the river?


----------



## sunnybrook29

Jeff,
My wife and I set up a tent most weekend somewhere in No. Fla or Georgia selling crafts that we make! We take our Sunnybrook and dry camp somewhere . Saturday , Dec. 5th we will be in Live Oak ,Fl for their Christmas Festival!
Before Micanopy we where in MacIntosh. I have a hard time answering private messages, I do not know what I do wrong but it very seldom works. My daughter says its no mystery why I can not do it, shes says that I am STUPID
Over Christmas I will probably camp at the Wakula County park in Newport Fl. You came across that bridge on 98.
From there we truck our kayaks to St marks light house for fishing! 
Opps , supper is getting cold!


----------



## JerseyGirl86

sunnybrook29 said:


> Jeff,
> My wife and I set up a tent most weekend somewhere in No. Fla or Georgia selling crafts that we make! We take our Sunnybrook and dry camp somewhere . Saturday , Dec. 5th we will be in Live Oak ,Fl for their Christmas Festival!
> Before Micanopy we where in MacIntosh. I have a hard time answering private messages, I do not know what I do wrong but it very seldom works. My daughter says its no mystery why I can not do it, shes says that I am STUPID
> Over Christmas I will probably camp at the Wakula County park in Newport Fl. You came across that bridge on 98.
> From there we truck our kayaks to St marks light house for fishing!
> Opps , supper is getting cold!


Sunnybrook-

I'm a decorative painter and sold so many woodcrafts a few Christmases ago, that I didn't have enough crafts OR time to make any more! I guess this is something you must start early on. What does your wife make?


----------



## 4ME

We only got out a few times this year but the NORCAL Rally at Cassini ranch was by far the best.


----------



## mikenkristipa

I would have to say that our trip to Gettysburg for the NE Summer Rally was the most memorable of this season. We met so many great people at Drummer Boy, and have camped several times with many of them throughout the year.

40+ Attendees (including some new recruits that didn't even know a Rally was being held when they checked in), Pot Luck Dinner, Playing Washers until 1:00am, The "Rock" playground in Deisel Dave's site, The Shaving cream slide for the kids, Meeting people from 8 different States, etc. etc.......Just a great weekend.

Anyone who has not attended a Rally.......Make it a priority next season! It is great how in this environment so many people from different backgrounds can come together and share a common interest.

Mike


----------



## psychodad

Just Add Dirt said:


> I have been holding off winterizing the OB, hoping for one last trip. Gave in last weekend and cleaned it out and put the pink stuff in. We had a great season. It's like several mini vacations. Our most memorable was our week long trip at Ohio Pyle SP in Pa.with some friends. The second day my DW got sick in the evening. The next day we rode 22 miles on ours bikes, she was fine, but at dinner time she got sick again. Next day we hiked, played in the river, she said she was okay, but that night was even sicker. Next day I insisted we go home. That evening she was sick and I had to insist we go to ER. Did I mention she is a nurse and of course they are a little hard headed about seeking medical attention sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was her gaul bladder. It was removed a few days later. What memories will next season bring?


Does the Ohio Pyle have ATV / MX trails...I thought I read somewhere that it does. If so how were the trails? IS it full hookup? Whats are the fees involved. What kinda bikes do you have? Any fishing in the river?
[/quote]

The SP is electric only. The big draw there is paddleing the Youghiogheny River. We have peddle power bikes. Great trail there that is a an old rail to trail that runs along the river for the most part. The bike trail is part of the Great Allegheny Passage trail that goes from Pittsburg to Washighton DC. Not sure about ATV/MX trails. Saw lots of folks fly fishing in the river. Ohiopyle has a good web site.


----------



## go6car

For us, it has been taking our 1yr old '09 Sydney out the MOST times we have EVER been out in a year camping!

I think the most fun was at Castaways in Maryland -- driving around and around and around the campground in the rented golf cart, then zooming around on the wave-runners at the campground beach!

Or perhaps it was the Dover and Pocono NASCAR races. (Go Mark Martin!)

No wait - Has to be Ocean City NJ at our home-away-from-home Whipporwill Campground.

Or our first state park visit ever -- to Elk Neck State Park (with full hookups to boot!)....

I think the BEST 2009 experience is just doing whatever we want! How great is it to have our OB which can go to a state park, the beach, or be at home among the zillion dollar motor homes at a race!

I can't wait for camping (or should I say RV-ing? NASCARing? Outbacking?) in the spring 2010!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

psychodad said:


> I have been holding off winterizing the OB, hoping for one last trip. Gave in last weekend and cleaned it out and put the pink stuff in. We had a great season. It's like several mini vacations. Our most memorable was our week long trip at Ohio Pyle SP in Pa.with some friends. The second day my DW got sick in the evening. The next day we rode 22 miles on ours bikes, she was fine, but at dinner time she got sick again. Next day we hiked, played in the river, she said she was okay, but that night was even sicker. Next day I insisted we go home. That evening she was sick and I had to insist we go to ER. Did I mention she is a nurse and of course they are a little hard headed about seeking medical attention sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was her gaul bladder. It was removed a few days later. What memories will next season bring?


Does the Ohio Pyle have ATV / MX trails...I thought I read somewhere that it does. If so how were the trails? IS it full hookup? Whats are the fees involved. What kinda bikes do you have? Any fishing in the river?
[/quote]

The SP is electric only. The big draw there is paddleing the Youghiogheny River. We have peddle power bikes. Great trail there that is a an old rail to trail that runs along the river for the most part. The bike trail is part of the Great Allegheny Passage trail that goes from Pittsburg to Washighton DC. Not sure about ATV/MX trails. Saw lots of folks fly fishing in the river. Ohiopyle has a good web site.
[/quote]

Here in western Maryland, they have areas called "Rail to Trail" along the C&O canal, the "O" of course is Ohio; money says it's all connected :the Great Allegheny Passage trail and the Rail to Trail - C&O Canal. I pedal biked 180 miles of it when I was a Boy Scout and got a "merrit badge" for it (oh I know a bunch of flack is coming for that one). Anyway, I planned a trip to Little Orleans campground, next Summer, on the C&O, to kindle old memories and the fishing is awesome on that part of the Upper Potomac. Plus there's and 18 Mile loop of very senic ATV trails on the top of the Allegheny Mountains, in Green Ridge State Forest next to The Little Orleans Campground, Which is on the river. I have alway wanted to raft the "Yolk" as so locals call it; Looks like it'll be on our itenerary next summer as well.
Thank for writing back
eric


----------



## jdpm

For John and I, it was Topsail Hill State Park, FL, in June. Upon our arrival, we had the pleasure and SURPRISE of being greeted by 2 wonderful familes - 5thTimeAround & Jimmie. Both are fellow Outbacker.com members. We had never met either of these families. We had only exchanged a few e-mails with Jennifer from 5thTimeAround. Our site was right next to Jimmie and across the road from 5thTimeAround. 
We arrived at the site and about the time I was about to back into the site, John (via 2 way radio) warned me to be extra careful







as I was surrounded by these people!! Well, I got the rv into the site, got out of the truck, and was immediatley welcomed by these 2 wonderful families.
Their warm welcome and fellowship throughout our week there made this one of the very best trips we have ever had. We have all reconnected at another park since and are doing so again in the future. THANKS Jimmie and 5thTimeAround for this memorable experience. Phillip and John


----------



## swanny

Our trip to Maine. We were in Acadia and found ourselves on a trail that took us to the top of a mountain. At the top we could see beauty in every direction from our rock. Just my wife and I and absolute quiet. We sat for an hour and maybe said a couple words. It was perfect.

kevin


----------



## fourwalls

wow







the thought is overwhelming I just figured up the mileage we traveled with our fiver this year. We traveled the most we have ever gone. over 3000 miles. We made it to lake Erie and Myrtle beach both in the same summer. The rest of the year we was within 100 miles of the house. I learned to kayak and DH learned to scuba. Took the GS and the kids and their significant others a couple of times. A fiver that sleeps 4 can stretch to hold 5







got a little close before the weekend was over







but it was fun now that I look back. I can only say that I hope next summer is as wonderful as this one was.


----------



## johnp

Spring Rally at Charlie Brown in May not knowing if we could ever go camping again. With a few changes and Outbacker support I think we can. And of coarse the 1am chat with Kevin in 34 degree weather waiting for eveyone to leave the fire to ask some tough questions. Thanks again

John


----------



## egregg57

Well, this year wasn't one of our best camping wise. The weather really put a damper on things. The Plant I work at also had a regularly schedule refueling outage in October. (which till this day is STILL going on BTW...ugh!)

But we got a great trip into Washington DC, Old Orchard Beach area in Maine and a couple of trips up north into Wolfwood an Egregg57's playground, the White Mountains.

Every year I try to have a "Guys weekend and that normally happens at the end of or around the end of October. The Outage put a strain on that and now with us still working it, that option is about dead. I will have to follow suit with Wolfie and winterize here shortly.

This year saw new tires and bearings, dual battery mod and some preventative maintenance.

Oh and my DW's first and last time driving the rig!

E


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

johnp said:


> Spring Rally at Charlie Brown in May not knowing if we could ever go camping again. With a few changes and Outbacker support I think we can. And of coarse the 1am chat with Kevin in 34 degree weather waiting for eveyone to leave the fire to ask some tough questions. Thanks again
> 
> John


I admire you and your wife's strength and determination to push forward. Big hugs from the PNW


----------



## sunnybrook29

Note to Jersey Girl,
We make in our shop cypress bird feeders, birdhouses and squirrel feeders. We attend craft shows all over Fl. ,Ga., Al. and the two Carolinas. For several years we were trying to think up something that would pay us to travel in our retirement. So far, so good! We have a web sight, "pistarckle wildlife .com '. Take a look! It keeps us busy and it gives us a chance to travel.
Bob


----------



## luckylynn

As most of you know this year we traded down to a SOB we have been very happy with it...evn though it is not the same as the Roo it fits our needs better at this time.

The first time we took the Twist out it was just 2 weeks after the passing of my DH brother,so we were not sure how the trip would go without him to laugh and joke with.We took the Kayaks and went to Lake Jacksonville(Jacksonville,TX) The weather was great we had 2 brothers,with their families & 2 sisters with their families show up to join us.we got to visit be relaxed enjoy paddling on the lake,teach the kids about boats saw a Beautiful sunset and sun rise it was cold enough for campfire.Slept the comfort of the new camper and just relaxed talked about lots of stuff. had some good food,good times and Great memories.

Lynn


----------



## JerseyGirl86

sunnybrook29 said:


> Note to Jersey Girl,
> We make in our shop cypress bird feeders, birdhouses and squirrel feeders. We attend craft shows all over Fl. ,Ga., Al. and the two Carolinas. For several years we were trying to think up something that would pay us to travel in our retirement. So far, so good! We have a web sight, "pistarckle wildlife .com '. Take a look! It keeps us busy and it gives us a chance to travel.
> Bob


You two are really talented! I love the squirrel feeder...unfortunately, I would need a ground hog feeder here, since they have taken permanent residence under our barn!









What brought you to the Virgin Islands? And more importantly, why in the world did you leave?!?!


----------



## thefulminator

We were at Crooked River Ranch RV Resort (which isn't much of one), central Oregon, in late July and went through a storm like I had never seen before. It was over 100 degrees and clear in the mid afternoon and then black clouds appeared to the South. About 4:30 a bunch of wild goats came running out of the hills, right through the campground. We weren't sure what was going on but it looked like they were getting out of Dodge. We then noticed lightning to the South. Not just a few strikes but dozens of them. I went into our Outback to check e-mail when the trailer started jumping around. I thought it was my two boys rough housing along side the trailer. It was the wind pushing the trailer around. I got outside just as the rain started and with the help of friends, got the awning up before it could shred. Lightning was all around us. Not the dozens of strikes seen before. It had to be in the hundreds. It reminded me of watching our bug zapper. Luckily we were in a sunken area carved out by the Crooked River with a rim all around where the lightning was striking. There were tents, 10 x 10 awnings, bags, boxes and all sorts of other stuff flying down the road by that time. During the height of the storm our thermometer said 65 degrees. That was a change of over 35 degrees in an hour. I don't know how official it was but I had heard somewhere that we got three inches of rain in an hour and a half.


----------



## sunnybrook29

Jersey Girl,
In 1978, my wife and I ran away from home in a 34 foot sail boat. We sailed thru all the eastern Caribbean Islands down to South America. After knocking around for a year and a half we ended up doing sail charter work on St. John, USVI . We did day sails and eventually went into the dive business also! After a couple years we started working on land also selling the activities at Maho Bay Camps in the VI National Park.We stayed there ten years or so and then we had a baby girl. We left the VI on Sarah,s 4th birthday and sailed back thru the islands to Daytona .We left the VI because of the lack of proper schooling for our daughter who by the age of 4 we could see that she was exceptionally smart. She was one of those kids that got 1600 on her SAT and stuff like that!
She got a 4 year degree in 2 1/2 years and will graduate from FSU Law school next May! Am I proud of her? Not a bit! I am just telling the truth!
It would not have been fair to her to school her in the VI.
As soon as Sarah graduates my wife and I will [ I hope ] run away from home again , either in a boat or TT.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

That's a great story! I admire people who live their dream and don't worry about the 9-5 rut. And you left it all for your little girl, who by the way, is obviously brilliant! Toot your own horn over your daughter's success??? ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## BlueWedge

Strangest was being evicted. Not providing anymore details about that though.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Strangest was being evicted. Not providing anymore details about that though.


Hahahaha! We can have around the campfire story time and you can tell! If anyone can get Rick to tell his "freeze, or I'll *&#((&%) cop story, it's funny. Sometimes he tells it, sometimes he doesn't, and I laugh every time.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I would have to say while in campground in Glacier National Park, walking to the showers and saw a bear. Let's just say I didn't know I could run so fast. Yeah, I know...don't run, tell that to my totally freaked out instincts. Husband escorted me back to the showers and when I came out he(Rick) was nowhere in sight. *%$#&^. On my walk back to trailer, I am sure there were 50 bears eek1or 150 or 250.


----------



## ZoccNY

We bought the 23KRS in January - our first RV - so EVERYTHING was memorable for us in '09!

The maiden voyage back in April to Canandaigua KOA. It was a little cool (ok, chilly), but the sun shined all weekend, and the weekend went off without a hitch! *PHEW* I was nervous at the onset, but once we were set up, and that FIRST camping beer was opened, all was right with the world!

First trip to the track with the motorcycle was at NJ Motorsports park at the end of April. Arrived at the track late Friday, got set up in record time, and slept maybe 2 hours all night (still get butterflies at the track). A 3 day weekend, dragging a knee around the Thunderbolt course was a great first track weekend with the Outback!

Our 10 day trip to NC and MD was a blast! 4 days in NC, 5 in MD, and one night at a Walmart parking lot somewhere in VA. Another one of those situations where I overthink, overstress, and OVERPACK. The trip ended with another visit to the racetrack (Beaverun Motorsports Park in PA), and I was REALLY getting comfortable with the routine of things, and very happy we decided (or, my wife let me) to buy an RV!

All in all, a successful first year with the OB. We didn't get a chance to get to any Outbacker rallys, and plan to change that for next season! Sad to see the season (track and camping) end, but now it's time to wrench the bike, hibernate the OB, and start cranking up the winter debt!

Enjoy your off-season!


----------



## JerseyGirl86

ZoccNY said:


> We bought the 23KRS in January - our first RV - so EVERYTHING was memorable for us in '09!
> 
> The maiden voyage back in April to Canandaigua KOA. It was a little cool (ok, chilly), but the sun shined all weekend, and the weekend went off without a hitch! *PHEW* I was nervous at the onset, but once we were set up, and that FIRST camping beer was opened, all was right with the world!
> 
> First trip to the track with the motorcycle was at NJ Motorsports park at the end of April. Arrived at the track late Friday, got set up in record time, and slept maybe 2 hours all night (still get butterflies at the track). A 3 day weekend, dragging a knee around the Thunderbolt course was a great first track weekend with the Outback!
> 
> Our 10 day trip to NC and MD was a blast! 4 days in NC, 5 in MD, and one night at a Walmart parking lot somewhere in VA. Another one of those situations where I overthink, overstress, and OVERPACK. The trip ended with another visit to the racetrack (Beaverun Motorsports Park in PA), and I was REALLY getting comfortable with the routine of things, and very happy we decided (or, my wife let me) to buy an RV!
> 
> All in all, a successful first year with the OB. We didn't get a chance to get to any Outbacker rallys, and plan to change that for next season! Sad to see the season (track and camping) end, but now it's time to wrench the bike, hibernate the OB, and start cranking up the winter debt!
> 
> Enjoy your off-season!


You were HERE?? At the NJMotorsports Park? I'm 15 minutes away! If you'd have visited...WA-LA!! Instant Rally!
What did you think of it? Most aroound here are NOT happy about all the noise. I'm PLENTY far enough away to not even realize there's one in the county.

The only time I wanted to go was when Patrick Dempsey (aka Dr. McDreamy on Grey's Anatomy) was there !


----------



## muddy tires

My 2 most memorable camping trips this year were without the Outback. I have volunteered to be a leader with my son's Scout troop. In February we constructed a shelter of poles and tarps and spent the entire weekend outside. A dozen of us snuggled into our "lodge" while the wind whistled and the rain poured. We all stayed warm and dry and had a great weekend.

The other great trip was our canoe trip to Killarney Provincial Park. We climbed to the top of Silver Peak. You could see for miles! Later that night as the sun was setting a flock of Canada Geese flew over our campsite. There were so many that the "V" stretched from horizon to horizon! Definately amazing.

With the Outback we had a great time in Boston. As Canadians we tend not to buy into the thump your chest military history thing but all 4 of us enjoyed the tour of the USS Constitution (Old Ironsides). Hard to believe something that old is still in active service. And I have to say that my DD's favourite was happy hour at Cheers bar. Good times for all.


----------



## rdvholtwood

mikenkristipa said:


> I would have to say that our trip to Gettysburg for the NE Summer Rally was the most memorable of this season. We met so many great people at Drummer Boy, and have camped several times with many of them throughout the year.
> 
> 40+ Attendees (including some new recruits that didn't even know a Rally was being held when they checked in), Pot Luck Dinner, Playing Washers until 1:00am, The "Rock" playground in Deisel Dave's site, The Shaving cream slide for the kids, Meeting people from 8 different States, etc. etc.......Just a great weekend.
> 
> Anyone who has not attended a Rally.......Make it a priority next season! It is great how in this environment so many people from different backgrounds can come together and share a common interest.
> 
> Mike


I have to concur with Mike here - the Gettysburg will be the most memorable - met lots of great people and have enjoyed camping with some after the rally. I look forward to attending more rallies next season and meeting more outbackers!! We can only hope that mother nature next year takes a break with the rain on the weekends next year and gives us more sunshine!!


----------



## ZoccNY

JerseyGirl86 said:


> We bought the 23KRS in January - our first RV - so EVERYTHING was memorable for us in '09!
> 
> The maiden voyage back in April to Canandaigua KOA. It was a little cool (ok, chilly), but the sun shined all weekend, and the weekend went off without a hitch! *PHEW* I was nervous at the onset, but once we were set up, and that FIRST camping beer was opened, all was right with the world!
> 
> First trip to the track with the motorcycle was at NJ Motorsports park at the end of April. Arrived at the track late Friday, got set up in record time, and slept maybe 2 hours all night (still get butterflies at the track). A 3 day weekend, dragging a knee around the Thunderbolt course was a great first track weekend with the Outback!
> 
> Our 10 day trip to NC and MD was a blast! 4 days in NC, 5 in MD, and one night at a Walmart parking lot somewhere in VA. Another one of those situations where I overthink, overstress, and OVERPACK. The trip ended with another visit to the racetrack (Beaverun Motorsports Park in PA), and I was REALLY getting comfortable with the routine of things, and very happy we decided (or, my wife let me) to buy an RV!
> 
> All in all, a successful first year with the OB. We didn't get a chance to get to any Outbacker rallys, and plan to change that for next season! Sad to see the season (track and camping) end, but now it's time to wrench the bike, hibernate the OB, and start cranking up the winter debt!
> 
> Enjoy your off-season!


You were HERE?? At the NJMotorsports Park? I'm 15 minutes away! If you'd have visited...WA-LA!! Instant Rally!
What did you think of it? Most aroound here are NOT happy about all the noise. I'm PLENTY far enough away to not even realize there's one in the county.

The only time I wanted to go was when Patrick Dempsey (aka Dr. McDreamy on Grey's Anatomy) was there !








[/quote]

I was! Was there in April, and another trip in June I think.... That facility is AMAZING! They have 2 tracks, and a small cart track. The track surface is phenomenal. Thunderbolt is 2.2 miles, Lightning is 1.6 (I think). Different characteristics of each track, but loads of fun! The staff is kinda stuffy, and lots of rules/regs that seem overbearing, but they're just trying to protect the grounds, etc. The gate times (when you can get in/out) are inconsitent, but if you know ahead of time you can plan accordingly. We can camp at the track, and they have electric throughout (for a fee, of course). Ive got a generator, so I don't use theirs... it's like $75 per day for rv use or something crazy... I'm hoping to be there 3 weekends next season. I'll try to remember to post up on here when I go in case anyone wants to watch a bunch of testosterone filled adrenaline junkies fly around a racetrack on two wheels! (There's a few estrogen-filled track addicts out there who run pretty good too!)


----------



## crawgator

We are still working on the memories. Hoping for another trip before Christmas.

Our best would have to be the cross country trip. Texas to LA with many stops in between. There were many memories made that trip but less at the campsites compared to the daily adventures.

We have had many trips this year and hope to have more next year. I am still amazed that my kids are still wanting to go at 15 and 16 and they usually take a friend that loves going too.


----------

